# Frustrated - backyard breeders are sneaky!



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

where do you live?


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Southeast Iowa - also close to both Missouri and Illinois


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

If you find an ethical breeder - and there are LOTS of them - then if I were you I would have the puppy shipped to you rather than going to see it. I have done this. Lots of those on this board have done this and it works out perfectly. 

Arreau doesn't have minis or toys, but she has shipped puppies successfully to Europe and everything has worked out perfectly. 

Richard Bohannon has a litter of Minis ready to go. Schnauzerpoodle has one of his Minis - Nickel and he is obviously a lovely, lovely dog - and super smart. Richard has silvers, blacks and blues available now. He is in Tennassee.

aery web site

If I wanted another Mini, I would get one from Richard.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Good you caught it in time! I have indeed successfully shipped pups all over North America and one (so far) to Europe. It works, but I understand why some would be leery. I have a business page on Facebook and CONSTANTLY post new photos and videos on that page when we have pups here. Adopting families are welcome to Skype me so they see everything in real time. If someone posts the numbers of pics and vids I do, and speaks to people via Skype in real time, I do not know how they could hide things. Look for breeders with an open door policy who are very liberal with pictures so you can get a sense of what is REALLY going on there. This is a good time to be looking for a puppy. Loads of litters and pregnant girls out there at this time of year. Everything happens for a reason...and maybe the reason is to lead you to a GREAT breeder who has what you want AND who you can develop a nice relationship with.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I understand your frustration, its just so hard to know what is lajit!
I'm in Southern MN, and I got my Miniature from Amity Valley Kennels
Amity Valley Kennels
She has produced beautiful dogs that have done well in show, but more importantly she is very serious about health testing.
Here is my Kairos (Kai) as a puppy and now as a year old. We think he is beautiful and I will go back for another from her _if I can ever talk my husband into one more!_

Kai by maryac58, on Flickr


Waiting for Luke to bring the frisbee back so we can head home. by maryac58, on Flickr

Duluth is a vacation destination, so a trip there would be doable!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm in Iowa too and I know what you mean. We are in the heart of puppy mill country. Missouri/Kansas is probably worse. I had my Poodle, Vinnie, shipped to Chicago and picked him up there. Do not rule out shipping - there are a lot of great breeders out there!!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Minni- please don't be frazzled. This is a learning experience & a very good one. I do understand your reason for visiting a potential breeder & I too am leary of getting an unknown pup from an unknown breeder. I have though found this wonderful website & have found many great breeders on here. So, please don't give up. You might plan a family driving vacation to look for you new pup.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I got Nickel shipped from Aery (TN) and couldn't be happier. Go check out Richard's website. He has 2 litters (4 puppies; male, female, in-size, oversized mini) ready to go home now. Talk to him and see if you feel comfortable about it. I asked him for references, health tests certificates, etc. and he had no problem scanning and emailing me those. He provided me with 4 or 5 references and I just picked 2 to call and both of them had only good things to say about him.

Otherwise, check out "Poodle Breeders" Standard Poodles, Miniature Poodles, Toy Poodles Breeders Directory! and see if you could find a breeder that does health screening nearby.

Good luck!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes I agree that Aery would be another great choice!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone - this board is so wonderful - the love you all share for the breed is amazing. My toy poodle "Lucky" was one of those kinds of dogs that inspired this kind of care so I can see why! I can't wait to have one back in our lives!

So far I've sent emails to both Amity and Aery breeders. I've also sent an email to the breeder with the black female toy pup with the patella injury.

I'm also following up on other possibility for an 8wk old female creme toy poodle puppy that a vet recommended locally.

Wish me luck everyone!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

*Luxating Patella*

Hi everyone,

We heard back from the breeder with the black 8wk old female toy poodle. She described the injury further as showing no signs other than as a breeder/groomer she can feel the problem. Though there is hope that she will outgrow it with proper care. She is definitely not doing a hard sale on this pup whatsoever - very experienced breeder that breeds only poodles and has many show wins.

The fact that this breeder has been so upfront (she could have sold me the pup without bothering to inform me) about the situation puts me at ease. The pictures of this tiny pup are adorable! She will mature very small 4-5 pounds so we'd be very careful with her with/without the injury.

After more discussion we are trying to work out purchasing this pup. Please wish us luck


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am impressed that the breeder was so upfront with you. If you proceed with that pup I would make it contingent on vet exam so you can fully understand the extent of the problem. What about waiting till that breeder has puppies? The money or time you save upfront could go very quickly on vet bills.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> I am impressed that the breeder was so upfront with you. If you proceed with that pup I would make it contingent on vet exam so you can fully understand the extent of the problem. What about waiting till that breeder has puppies? The money or time you save upfront could go very quickly on vet bills.


I appreciate your comments and normally I would be very analytical with the process..... I work in finance so it's in my nature BUT something about this pup just feels right.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

Purley said:


> If you find an ethical breeder - and there are LOTS of them -


Well I beg to differ with you. Please do not take my disagreement personally. You just allowed me to discuss my _opinion_ of ethical breeders.

In my _opinion_ there are not a lot of ethical breeders. There are *some* and when you find one you should _*sing with joy*_~

I consider an ethical breeder one who tests, openly discusses the health problems they have encountered and they breed to better the breed with correct temperament poodles; rather than for money, prestige or the next best show dog with pets as a by-product. They will take back their puppies for the life of the puppy. They are available by phone anytime for advice - not just the poodles first two years of life between the hours of 8 to 8. I could go on but I am sure most people reading this will get the picture

Many people say they test but when push comes to shove it is hard to get the test results. Test results and correct poodle temperament get me excited. Anyone can make a website ~ Buyers beware is still the dog breeding motto.

Poodles used for breeding deserve to be fully health tested. Not just once but for eyes, thyroid, addisons, SA on the recommended timelines.

Again just my opinion! VBG 
Off the soapbox and headed for bed.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

*Feelings*



Minnie said:


> I appreciate your comments and normally I would be very analytical with the process..... I work in finance so it's in my nature BUT something about this pup just feels right.


A feeling of "just right" with health testing is the best way to go. You and the breeder should develop a good relationship. Good luck with this puppy!


----------

